# Cute hairstyles for under a helmet



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I usually do 2 french braids if I want to be "cute." Even as an adult it's usually a winner (I'm over 40). 

If i want to look good AFTER I remove the helmet I just do pin curls (with the flat clips) and wear a jogging beaning that can be worn under the helmet...which in winter is a plus. Then when I take it off and pull out the clips, hold my head upside down and toussle, whala...no helmet head. If a person is with you, you can tie your horse and say you really have to go to the bathroom and do it in there  I've even snuck in there to do the pin curls and come out with the helmet already on tee hee. 

A "flip" sometimes works for some people under a helmet, but not me ha ha.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You need this before 4pm tomorrow? Are you attending some sort of clinic or show? 

If so, there are usually styles that are "In" depending on your discipline and age.

When I ride, I either wear my hair in a low pony tail (if only hacking) or in my helmet if I am lessoning, showing, or at a clinic.


----------



## jbarring (Nov 10, 2013)

Any girl who has just been riding is inherently "cute" in my opinion. Especially if I get to see her ride. :wink:
I do like pony tails though.


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

I normally put a hair net over my head, tie it back into a low ponytail, then flip the bottom of the ponytail up under my helmet. This can work even with layers and will keep all of your hair out of your face. It can look really nice. If I don't do this I just do a regular ponytail.


----------



## km2022 (Nov 7, 2013)

Zexious said:


> You need this before 4pm tomorrow? Are you attending some sort of clinic or show?
> 
> If so, there are usually styles that are "In" depending on your discipline and age.
> 
> When I ride, I either wear my hair in a low pony tail (if only hacking) or in my helmet if I am lessoning, showing, or at a clinic.


I live in South Africa and the time zones.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I think you misunderstood what I was trying to say. 

My point was /why/ you needed it before this time? Are you attending some sort of event?


----------

